# soundproblem

## aaa

moin

ich habe den richtigen soundtreiber schon zum laufen gebracht....

es1371                 30816   0  (unused)

ac97_codec             10080   0  [es1371]

nun habe ich versucht den alsamixer zu starten, was folgende meldung ergab:

bash-2.05a# alsamixer

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory

hat jemand einen schimmer, wa sich vergessen, oder falsch gemacht habe ??

muß ich alle alsa* -packete installieren ?

----------

## Beforegod

Sieh mal zu das du asureichende Rechte hast bzw. das Du in der Audio Gruppe bist!

----------

## aaa

ich bin in der wheel gruppe reicht das nciht aus ?

also den alsamixer habe ich als root versucht zu starten

----------

## Altanos

 *Quote:*   

> ich bin in der wheel gruppe reicht das nciht aus ? 

 

Ich denke nicht, dass das ausreicht. Ich würde mich auf jedenfall mal noch in die Gruppe eintragen. 

Überprüfe mal ob Du ein /dev/dsp Device hast. Eventuell auch die /etc/devsf.conf anpassen.

Gruß

Altanos

----------

## ploptor

[quote="aaa"]ich bin in der wheel gruppe reicht das nciht aus ?

also den alsamixer habe ich als root versucht zu starten[/quote]

Ich habe das gleiche Problem..du brauchst Zugriff auf /dev/dsp dazu musst du in der Gruppe audio sein, dann hast du weigstens Sound, aber leider bin ich auch noch nicht weiter..d.h. kein mixer..

Gruss

----------

